# Any news of cabelas or basspro in Lodi?



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

There was a lot of buzz a few years back about a Cabelas store or possibly a Bass Pro Shop going in the Lodi Ohio area. Was that just rumors, or what? Anyone know anything???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gmoney9 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not going to happen. Burbank doesnt have to zoning for it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cabela's chose Franklin County, Columbus, in the Polaris Mall district to build a new building, however, it seems to be only around 84,00 sq.ft, thats 1/3 the size of Dundee building, still will be 75 miles closer to me though !!!, not good. Mike


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmmmm, any announcement of opening date?


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## SAUGEYECRAPPIEMAN (Dec 19, 2004)

Spring of 2013


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

and the new cabelas in avon is about a 40 minute drive up rt. 83 from lodi


----------

